# Dados Meteorológicos Serra do Sicó



## zamanita (22 Jan 2014 às 00:06)

Boa noite
Sou novo aqui no Fórum e pedia que alguém me ajudasse com duas questões:

- Qual a melhor forma de saber quais são as estações meteorológicas mais próximas de uma determinada área? (no meu caso estou interessado em saber as estações mais próximas da Serra do Sicó (Ansião, Alvaiázere, Penela...) 

- A segunda questão é saber de que forma posso (ou se posso...) aceder aos dados de temperaturas, pluviosidade, humidade relativa do ar e humidade do solo para essa zona durante o período de Setembro de 2013 a Janeiro de 2014.

Bem haja a todos´José Miguel Pereira


----------



## meteoamador (22 Jan 2014 às 00:23)

Boa noite bem-vindo ao forum todos os dados que referiste podes encontrar no wunderground.com


----------

